# single figure golfers



## Simbo (Feb 16, 2011)

does anybody  know what percentage of golfers in the uk play of single figures?

what percentage play in Cat 1??(under 5)


----------



## golfstick (Feb 16, 2011)

12.452354346534221% i believe


----------



## Toby_LeRhone (Feb 16, 2011)

12.452354346534221% i believe
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that its somewhat less than that.


----------



## golfstick (Feb 16, 2011)

12.352354346534221% ? then


----------



## Toby_LeRhone (Feb 16, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of 1.2352354346534221%.


----------



## golfstick (Feb 16, 2011)

surely not that low


----------



## mostivoi (Feb 16, 2011)

Dont know bout Uk but was told many moons ago that in the world it was less than 10%


----------



## Toby_LeRhone (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess it all depends on how you define 'golfer'.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2011)

This is mine

Handicap
Profile

Effective days from 17.02.2011 to 02.03.2011
Projected Index 7.7

My vital stats
Your club Rangiora 	top 7%
Canterbury 	top 8%
New Zealand 	top 7%


This shows up for every golfer registered with Dot golf
This for my mate Mike
Handicap
Profile

Effective days from 17.02.2011 to 02.03.2011
Projected Index 9.7

Mike's vital stats
Rangiora 	top 9%
Canterbury 	top 12%
New Zealand 	top 11%


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe it's less than 1% of all golfers but don't quote me on that. To be honest though it might be a somewhat misleading stat as am sure somebody once told me it's calculated from the entire golf playing population, and not just from those with an official handicap. 

I am however, as always, prepared to be corrected by those with superior knowledge   

UP1.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2011)

At my club it is near 30% at a guess. but if I look at the golf society I belong to, most of whom are not members anywhere, there is one out of 50 odd.


----------



## drewmagoo (Feb 17, 2011)

6% of male members at my club are in Cat 1. 18% are off single figures. 

I think that's fairly representative of most clubs, but there are obviously a lot of golfers who aren't members and fewer of them would be off single figures, I suspect.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 17, 2011)

At my club it is near 30% at a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Think you must be way off the mark there. That is an unbelievable figure unless they are semi pros!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2011)

Just under 1% of my club are single figures. That only includes those members that actually play comps - there are loads that just play socially and never enter comps.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2011)

At my club it is near 30% at a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Think you must be way off the mark there. That is an unbelievable figure unless they are semi pros!
		
Click to expand...

We do a high / low drawn comp in the winter. The half way mark is about 12. There are a heck of a lot of single digit golfers. I guess the course must be easy.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ours is 2.4% cat1, 9.8% sfg


----------



## EZprophet (Feb 17, 2011)

At my club it is near 30% at a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Think you must be way off the mark there. That is an unbelievable figure unless they are semi pros!
		
Click to expand...

We do a high / low drawn comp in the winter. The half way mark is about 12. There are a heck of a lot of single digit golfers. I guess the course must be easy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but thats just a representation of people who play comps, which is obviously going to be balanced way more towards the better golfers in the club.

At my home club there is a handicap board with everyones handicap on it (not sure if all clubs do this or not...) and when you look at it, 80% of the names you don't even recognise! And all those handicaps are in the 20's. Even that doesn't take into account the members of the club who don't have a handicap... and then on top of THAT is the fact that the majority of golfers aren't members of clubs and don't even have handicaps!

I have no clue what the number would be, but if I were to guess I'd say somewhere around 5% ...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2011)

As this comp is a high / low drawn foursomes, played over the winter, ironically, most of the best golfers don't want to play in it. As a result I would guess it is pretty representative.


----------

